# Non-Dart Frog Pics



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey Guys,

Not dart frog pics, but cool frogs none-the-less. Also a terrible picture of my females Phyllomedusa bicolor finally.

*Female Phyllomedusa Bicolor:*









*Captive Bred Male Phyllomedusa sauvagei*









*Solomon Island Eyelash Frogs*









*Tomato Frog*









*Bumblebee Toad*









*Argus Reed Fro Rain Chamber (pardon the fog, and the blurry orange thing on the back is a female)
*


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2004)

very nice pics Derek! I bet that bicolor enjoyed that leaf! :wink:

-Bill J.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2004)

HI,

waoo very nice frogs!









Can you provide me some advices to breed my Melanophryniscus ??
thx :wink:


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

nice frogs, and pics


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments everyone.



> Can you provide me some advices to breed my Melanophryniscus ??


I've never bred them. I only know of one person, Seth Doty, and he wrote a care sheet with breeding information for Devin Edmond's web site. Here's the link:
http://www.amphibiancare.com/frogs/caresheets/bumblebeewalkingtoad01.html

Devin also had another site listed, here it is:
http://www.amphibiancare.com/frogs/caresheets/bumblebeewalkingtoad02.html




> I bet that bicolor enjoyed that leaf!


Yea, I couldn't believe it, ever time I'd go down to take a picture of her, she'd be in a stupid deli cup, on a far branch, or with the leaf in her mouth. I just thought, what the heck.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2004)

thanx 4 the links :wink:


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

Great frogs. I love the Phyllomedusa sauvagei, they are great frogs and are on my "to buy" list.


----------

